# Entrada de microfono como entrada de audio



## deniel144 (Abr 5, 2009)

hola tengo un equipo antiguo que tiene una entra de microfono estereo (son dos entradas), mi pregunta es que si la puedo usar como una entrada de audio ya que me gustaria conectarlo a mi pc sin tener que modificar nada adentro. 

slaudos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2009)

Se puedes.
Pero sería conveniente atenuar la señal unas 50 veces como para no saturar la entrada.
Puedes hacer un divisor resistivo con 2 resistencias, 1 de 100KΩ  en serie con otra de 2200Ω.
De la unión de ambas mandas a tu entrada de micrófono.
La punta libre de la de 100kΩ va a tu PC y la punta libre de la de 2200Ω  a GND que es común a la PC y al equipo, esto para cada canal.
La señal la tomas de tu PC en la salida de "Linea"


----------



## deniel144 (Abr 5, 2009)

gracias por la respuesta leyendo comprendi que es algo asi por canal



una sola consulta seria conveniente con resistencia de metal film? o no hay variaciones de calidad

eso 
saludos


----------



## RaFFa (Abr 5, 2009)

amigo,lo has puesto justo al reves de como ha dicho fogonazo.cambia la salida de pc por la entrada de micro y te andara de lujo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2009)

RaFFa dijo:
			
		

> amigo,lo has puesto justo al reves de como ha dicho fogonazo.cambia la salida de pc por la entrada de micro y te andara de lujo.


Esta bien como lo dibujo.

Edit: 
No es indispensable, pero si consigues "Metal Film" mejor


----------



## deniel144 (Abr 5, 2009)

ok gracias


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 15, 2010)

y si quieres convertir de estéreo a mono??

Josefe17


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2010)

Otra resistencia de 100K conectada por un lado a la salida de la PC y por el otro lado entre la otra de 100K y la de 2.2K (entrada micro)

Saludos.


----------



## Fulgore1 (Abr 27, 2013)

Hola a toda la comunidad, que tal? Deseo utilizar una entrada de micrófono (de un amplificador antigüo que no posee otras entradas) como entrada de audio convencional. Luego de leer el thread Entrada de microfono como entrada de audio respondido por Fogonazo mi duda es la siguiente:
¿Es necesario agregar algun/os capacitor/es de unos pocos pF para los agudos?

¿Que opinan del siguiente circuito Reverse RIAA Equaliser? ¿Podría ser útil para mi propósito?

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2013)

El primero va perfecto , el segundo no te sirve


----------



## Fulgore1 (Abr 28, 2013)

Muchas Gracias por la pronta respuesta *DOSMETROS*. He leído su respuesta en el thread Entrada de microfono como entrada de audio:



> Otra resistencia de 100K conectada por un lado a la salida de la PC y por el otro lado entre la otra de 100K y la de 2.2K (entrada micro)
> 
> Saludos.



¿Es correcto el siguiente circuito?





Muchas Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2013)

Si , me gusta


----------



## Fulgore1 (Abr 28, 2013)

Gracias *DOSMETROS*. El circuito está diseñado en Visio  Me surgió una duda en base a la siguiente idea:

1) Conectar un canal de la salida estéreo a la entrada de micrófono con sus respectivas resistencias.

2) Conectar el otro canal de la salida estéreo (sin resistencia) a un auricular estéreo con los altavoces en paralelo (en mi caso particular, cada altavoz tiene una impedancia de 22 ohmios, en paralelo serían 11 ohmios).

¿Existiría algún inconveniente y/o contraindicación?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2013)

Fulgore1 dijo:


> 2) Conectar el otro canal de la salida estéreo (sin resistencia) a un auricular estéreo con los altavoces en paralelo (en mi caso particular, cada altavoz tiene una impedancia de 22 ohmios, en paralelo serían 11 ohmios).
> ¿Existiría algún inconveniente y/o contraindicación?


 
Si es una salida de bastante potencia vas a cocinar los auriculares "de 11 Ohms" y las orejas  , mejor ponerlas en serie (22 Ohms) o dejalas en paralelo a 11 y ponele en serie 100 Ohms 

Saludos !


----------



## Fulgore1 (Abr 28, 2013)

Ok, entendido . Muchas Gracias. A todo esto, nunca mencioné la fuente de audio  Es la salida de auriculares de la placa de sonido de la PC.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2013)

Entonces no tenés problemas y posiblemente puedas achicar las de 100 k a 10 K , habría que probar.


----------



## Fulgore1 (Abr 28, 2013)

Si, justo estaba pensando en disminuir el valor de la resistencias de 100K a un valor menor. Muchas Gracias por tu ayuda *DOSMETROS*.

Saludos.


----------

